# Anybody have the 2005 factory maintenance manual on CD?



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Anybody have the 2005 factory maintenance manual on CD?

If so, I would be interested in buying a burned copy and you could get some of your money back.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

There have been numerous links to sites where the manual can be found for free to download. Use the search button.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Did a search, came up with nothing.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Alti9 said:


> Did a search, came up with nothing.


Hrmm.. you should work on your search skills. I just did a quick search for "factory manual" on this forum and got a bunch of hits..

You can download the manual from phatg20.net, but you'll have to register to get in.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

blitzboi said:


> Hrmm.. you should work on your search skills. I just did a quick search for "factory manual" on this forum and got a bunch of hits..
> 
> You can download the manual from phatg20.net, but you'll have to register to get in.



Ill have to give it another try. BTW, Phat20 only has the 97 and 02 model years. I was looking for 05.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

oH, i HAVE THIS NOW. bOUGHT IT FROM E-BAY. iF SOMEONE WANTS A COPY,LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i would like a copy please


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Katana200sx said:


> i would like a copy please



e-mail me at [email protected] and we can work out the financials.


----------

